
Japan's middle class is 'disappearing' as poverty rises - elorant
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/03/japans-middle-class-is-disappearing-as-poverty-rises-warns-economist.html
======
raxxorrax
It might be true that there are economic woes, but I think they are better
situated than California which has numerous startups that attracts young
people. The latter also has lot of homeless too. Japans model might be too
rigid, I would say many European countries are a middle ground to
gig-/creator-/we-are-all-young-and-successful-don't-look-in-the-backyard-
economy and those of Japan with extreme loyalty of employees. But maybe not.
The US had a middle class too once.

Until now, all prophecies of Japans economic death were vastly exaggerated. It
is one of the worlds top economy.

